
Google Contest Requires Teachers to Praise Google's CS Curriculum for Children - theodpHNtake2
https://slashdot.org/submission/10659940/google-contest-requires-teachers-to-praise-googles-cs-curriculum-for-children
======
nefitty
The offending text:

> To enter the Contest, visit the Contest website located at TBD ('Contest
> Site') during the Contest Period and follow the instructions for submitting
> an entry that consists of screenshots or photos of students’ saved work in
> Scratch (requires CS First account registration for teachers and students)
> and brief description of why CS First was helpful in the classroom.

Uh, it's not exactly an innovation in propaganda. Aren't lots of contests tied
to essay submissions? I assume it ensures that contestants actually value
winning and would benefit from the prizes. Yes, it also coincidentally
promotes the brand.

~~~
theodpHNtake2
How about if you think of it this way? Manager to team of 24 software
developers: "I've opened Google App Engine accounts for all of you, so
tomorrow I'll need you all to take an hour from your day and code a little Go
project that publicly shares some details on the "heroes" in your lives. You
see, I've got a chance to win a prize from Google if you make your projects
good enough to impress the contest judges! I'll take care of writing the
accompanying essay, in which I'll share some 'inspiring details' about all of
us (which I've agreed Google can use in its advertising!) and explain why we
all found Google App Engine and Go so helpful. Any questions?" :-)

